
JavaScript frameworks, tools and techniques to create killer applications - dwynings
http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/javascript-frameworks-tools-and-techniques-to-create-killer-applications
======
braveheart1723
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /blog/javascript-frameworks-tools-and-
techniques-to-create-killer-applications on this server.

~~~
dwynings
Yep, appears to be down at the moment.

~~~
pasbesoin
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fwww.catswhocode.com%2Fblog%2Fjavascript-
frameworks-tools-and-techniques-to-create-killer-applications)

TLDR: Very brief blurbs about:

    
    
        Ofmlabs Codecs
        Popcorn.js
        JSZip
        Money.js
        fitvids.js
        pdfkit
        Impress.js

------
hlfcoding
Please, no more list posts on HN.

------
DrinkWater
still not working :/

